

Microsoft's Mark Russinovich: An open source Windows is 'definitely possible' - Varcht
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/03/microsofts-mark-russinovich-an-open-source-windows-is-definitely-possible/

======
sp332
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9315277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9315277)

